

Ask HN: Pain points for small business accounting software? - codegeek

I have my consulting company (1 man shop) and even though my accounting needs are not very complex, I still have to do income statements, projections etc. to help with deductions, taxes etc for the year. If it helps, I have an S-corp structure in the US.<p>I have so far looked at Inquit quickbooks (most widely used but heavily bloated for my needs), wave accounting (decent but has ads since it is free).<p>I feel that we can do better with this for simpler cases like mine. I know there are tons of other similar accounting software but in terms of UI/UX, i m not convinced. Just wanted to hear from other small bsuiness or 1 man shop owners about pain points. Feel free to share.
======
dmfdmf
Quickbooks is overkill, not very well designed software and their customer
support is horrible. I would use their Quicken Home and Business package if
you wanted something simple to use. Of course, if your business grows you
would have to move to something else down the road.

I've been using GnuCash and, despite a few quirks, seems to be pretty good and
its free.

------
hawkman
try www.xero.com. been using it for over three years and it works great for me

